# My Exciting Life



## bookslover (May 4, 2008)

Bought a new shower curtain this weekend.

Few lives are as exciting as mine...


----------



## Richard King (May 4, 2008)

That is actually more exciting than anything I did this weekend.
Some people have all the fun.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 4, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Bought a new shower curtain this weekend.
> 
> Few lives are as exciting as mine...


----------



## jawyman (May 5, 2008)

I peeled old wallpaper off the walls of one of our bathrooms.


----------



## Craig (May 5, 2008)

I half-heartedly considered cleaning the toilet bowl...


----------



## Herald (May 5, 2008)

Richard, you're an animal.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2008)

I'm back to my desk in the office after a walk around the neighborhood doing errands and a little people-watching on a warm, sunny day in Washington, DC. 

It included a stop to smell the vendor's flowers outside my building, dodging a couple of segways, hearing the noises from a street protest outside the White House a block away, walking by a man who was yelling out, "Get DC's only homeless newspaper right here! Free! Donations welcome!", observing folks sitting at the sidewalk cafes, feeling the sunshine on my face, and enjoying the fresh air of the city, such as it is. Little things, but pleasant.


----------



## Poimen (May 5, 2008)

I watched paint dry.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 5, 2008)

I cleaned house, made a grocery list, and went to Wal-Mart. How's that for exciting?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 5, 2008)

I held out the words of Life.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 5, 2008)

I posted a few things on this internet site--I think it's called the Puritan Board (?)...or something like that!


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2008)

Poimen said:


> I watched paint dry.




If I lived where you do, I would be watching paint dry also,


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> I held out the words of Life.



 There is nothing more exciting than that


----------



## turmeric (May 5, 2008)

I want a Segway!


----------



## Augusta (May 5, 2008)

We went to the dump. I love getting rid of junk but WHEW! it does stink there!


----------

